# Compressor pedals with humbuckers



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are about this. I have tried it before, but was not pleased with my results. I used an MXR Dyna Comp and was not happy with my results. I was aiming to get more sustain, as I tend to stay away from using too much gain. It squished the hell out of my tone, and I got rid of the pedal faster then it took to buy it lol. But, recently I have been watching some Ian Thornley videos, and he is very keen on using the Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone. He says it is pretty much always on, and he was using HB's to demonstrate it. Not to mention he has an arsenal of guitars that are equipped with all sorts of different pickups. So, what are your guys thought on compressors with HB's and maybe if you have any experience with the pigtronix let me know what you think as well. Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Compressors are made for teles and strats. 

I can't get them to work great with HB pickups either.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you tried your MXR with sensitivity at minimum and output at unity? This is my go to setting and it works fine most of the time.








@mhammer once told me that this comp has longer release times, that's precisely what causes pumping at highest settings, this can be fixed with a simple mod or you can get a compressor that has adjustable release time.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm really not a pro with compressor pedals, but the Diamond Comp sounds good with my Les Paul R7.
The compression knob is not that high though, about 10-11 o'clock. I use the same setting with all my
guitars(Tele, Strat, Jazzmaster, SG w/P90s, etc) and get nice sounds. The Comp is not that squishy so
I guess it helps with humbuckers for this reason.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

I've used a comp with buckers for years now. TS9 -> TS9 -> Compressor -> Amp. God's tone.

I'm modeling everything these days but the TS9s match my Analogman Silver TS9 and the compressor is setup as a Ross-type compressor with the sustain set kind of low and the level set for unity gain. Clean sounds have a little pop on them and when the 9s are kicked in they sustain without the level running away on me.

Sounds like this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qwz6u98qhm356i/2015-08-19 josephine.mp3

And this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3k8w1l31x91vky/2015-08-05 feelin' alright.mp3


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a Diamond comp on the board at home and an Xotic SP on my band board.
I usually use an HB guitar at home and exclusively in the band.

I don't use either at extreme settings, they're fairly subtle comps.
I like the simplicity of both of those pedals.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

EVERY pedal/effect that uses a sidechain (level detector), whether it be compressor, limiter, noise gate, or autowah, is designed around certain assumptions about what range of input levels it is going to see. So, what looks like an appropriate compression setting on one pedal can be absolute overkill on another. Add to this the range of output levels between something like lipstick pickups and overwound buckers, and the extent to which modest compression amounts are often undetectable by many players ("Is this thing on? I see the LED is on but I don't know if it's working."), and the tendency is for many players to crank the compression way too high, and be unsatisfied with the results.

I'm not pointing fingers. Merely noting that it is a VERY easy mistake to make, that all too many players do. Turn the compression down, and you'll be happier.

Another thing to note is that the Dyna-Comp uses a fairly long release time. It is really designed in anticipation of someone like Tom Scholz or Paul Kossoff holding notes for a long time. If you have any inclination to pick fast, a long release time dulls everything after the first picked note in a riff. The remedy is to shorten the release/recovery time, wich many compressors provide for; usually with a control labelled "Attack".

Happily, the recovery time CAN be shortened by changing the value of one resistor. If you're interested, PM me and I can guide you through how to make an easily reversible mod that any klutz can do, and change the behaviour of the compressor more in your direction.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I find that I like the fast picking, but I also like to stop and just let a note ring as well. I guess it more depends on the song. Has anyone here tried the Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone? I like some of the options it has like the grit and would like to know some peoples opinions on the pedal.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@JimiGuy7 I haven't seen that pedal you are asking about but after reading what mhammer said (and he really knows about pedals) and knowing that you play fast but also holding notes long it shouldn't be difficult to conclude that you need a compressor with some kind of release/recovery time control. Check the manual and find out for yourself because the truth is most guitarists don't t really know how compressors work, we just engage it and decide if the guitar sounds better and have more sustain or not. Good luck, if you simply don't want the trouble of finding out for yourself just buy something really expensive like a Keeley, it will probably have all the options to suit anyone's playing and guitar.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

What I have found that many have some good answers good to consider in your search. But it all boils down to you to decide. Each guitar guy has his or her sound that they are looking for, it all comes down to you to experiment to get the sound or sounds that you want. Go down to your local shop grab some equipment and give it a shot you will find the sound your looking for. Different music and all the rest you will change your sound many many times over the years to come.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I play humbuckers 90% of the time and have had good luck with the Maxon compressors, CP9+ and CP101. Great utility pedals.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I wound up buying the Philosophers Tone. I like the options. I will post an update as to how it sounds and my thoughts on it. Can't wait!!!! I really dig these pigtronix pedals and may even purchase a disnortion.


----------

